# foods what have u giving up



## SpaceAngel (Feb 9, 2004)

i like to know if everyone here has giving up red meat or milk or wheator so some of you guys still have meat milk or wheatthanks tori


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I've given up most deep fried foods.I keep my dairy as far down as possible. I don't drink milk, I eat my cereal dry, and I try to stay away from a lot of cheese. Butter doesn't seem to bother me as much as milk and cheese, which is weird. But I can't eat two meals in a day that both have dairy as a base in them.I avoid red meat because I don't like the taste in general, but I suspect I probably wouldn't handle it all that well. I do eat pepperoni and it kills my stomach, so that's a pretty good indicator.It's hard to avoid certain foods. There's a lot of label-reading to do, and if you go out to eat, you really have to be careful with the menus. It sucks, in general, but it's better than spending the next day on the toilet for 24 hours


----------



## SpaceAngel (Feb 9, 2004)

my doc told me not to take anything out of my dietjust soft drink and caffinei love my chocolate but i only eat alittle bit of it everydayi have pain no matter what i eat cheese don't seem to give me any trouble im in the same pain after eating it as i was before i ate itmilk i have on my cereal and im ok with thatand meat im ok with that aswellbread and bikkles aswell all this foods im left in the same pain im always in after eating them


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I think your doc sounds like a complete idiot and you should do what feels best for your tummy, not what he says.Nikki


----------



## SpaceAngel (Feb 9, 2004)

its was my gut specialist and my doc im in pain no matter what i eat so hmmmand going to the loo don't help the pain


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

space,i've been a vegetarian for a number of years--so i don't eat any meat..i've given up milk and ice cream, but i still eat cheese and lactose-free yogurt...i tried giving up wheat a while back, but found it did not help and that it was just too annoying trying to find foods to eat...so now i eat it.


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

i agree with nikki, you're doc is not being very helpful...yes, soda and caffeine is hard on many people with ibs (but i find drinking coffee in the morning helps keep my bowels regular...), but so are many other foods.


----------



## melitami (Apr 5, 2003)

I gave up meat, dairy products, whole wheat, and caffeine. I'm good with all of those, I slip sometimes and eat chocolate anyway. I also try to stick to low fat stuff (except peanut butter, because reduced fat peanut butter has something in it that sets my intestines off, but one peanut butter and jelly sandwich a day usually is alright for me).It's the giving up dairy that gets to me though. I haven't tried soy products yet (like soy cheese and such), I think I may soon.


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm vegetarian and don't eat eggs anyway- but I've also cut out wheat- which helps to some degree. I don't think chocolate helps me either but I've just eaten an aero bar... whoops!!







ah well... I'll probably pay for it tomorrow!! I think drinking more fluids helps but generally I don't keep it up!!


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

i been thru it all , given up meat , wheat and dairy . Hardest was giving up wheat ...I tried it for around 6 months but there was no improvement so im now back to eating it


----------



## SpaceAngel (Feb 9, 2004)

well im going to give up chocolate and cheesebread doesn't seem to hurt me or shapes or bikkies aslong as i don't eat heaps of themanyone eating white chocolate cause it don't have caffinee in it i can eat dairy without any prob just cheese plays up sometimes other times notso i just start taking a few things out of my diet for 2 weeks and see how i gothanks guysu all so wonderfull


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

White chocolate is a very bad idea. I think it probably has more dairy in it than milk chocolate. Its probably better if you stick to eating PLAIN chocolate. ITs not so bad. Obviously, dont eat too much of it.Do you not think it would be a better idea to give up ALL dairy for a while? Because just giving up cheese it not going to give you an idea if you have a problem with dairy or not.Seriously, get THIS book and it will help you.


----------



## SpaceAngel (Feb 9, 2004)

cheese sometimes gives me pain and other days its finework that one outblah at ibs


----------



## jennm225 (Feb 13, 2004)

I have been suffering with IBS for a very long time. To a certain degree I can tolerate dairy products, but it just depends on the mood my body is in. I have tried giving up soft drinks and other things for various amounts of time, but like alot of others, I seem to be in pain no matter what I eat.


----------



## Kelly G (Jan 25, 2004)

I've given up on all fried foods, all dairy products and anything that has any dairy incredients. I use all soy products now, it's not so bad once you get used to it. I don't eat any fast food and usually get salads when I go out because of all the grease that most things are cooked in at resturants. I can't handle butter either. I just recently gave up red meat. I had never really drank soda before I got IBS but now I am a lot more weary of it.


----------



## spin54 (Feb 11, 2004)

i've given up everything. I only eat rice and ensure. occasionally chicken. And I eat ALOT of pills. More like swallow pills, but that's my diet, and i'm one who used to go out to eat 4 days out of the week at nice resturants because I LOVE good meals from good places. I miss all food really bad, but I hate feeling the way I do.Scott


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

well the thought of cheese and anything fatty makes me wana puke, but saying that ive had mega cravings for, well, lard basically this week! anything that i know will aggrevate me it seems and yet ive been eating it. damn it- when will i learn! normally im really good- i cut out dairy (even tho its made me feel sooo lethargic) and i dont like the taste of red meat anyhoos so i dont have that. i tried soya milk for a while but that made me really sick so now i have RICE MILK which is actually really tasty. i reccommend it cuz its 97% fat free, gluten free, dairy free, pretty much free of anything that would makes us ibs suffers poorly, and it tastes great too! a little sweet but so's soya milk if i remember right.hope this helps


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

ive tried the lot!! and i was in pain despite cutting wheat etc out. i've been a vegetarian since i was 4 and am generally VERY fussy about what i eat anyway!! i try not to have too much wheat though and don't have chocolate. the best chocolate is cadburys tho - a little bit of that is fine because it doesnt have wheat and gluten in, unlike mars products (my mum works for mars so no freebies anymore!!).Cheese generally doesn't agree with me. i find that if i go out for a meal and have immodium then generally things are fine because it processes slower. i'm going to see the dietician tomorrow afternoon though for the first time so will let you know what she says!!!


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

im going to see the dietician this afternoon for hte first time too- i hope she'll be able to help me as i'm just miserable at the mo, ive been having really bad food cravings this week (damn u PMT) and so i've really been suffering pain wise







anways, il let u guys know how it goes and see if she gives me an useful advice that could benefit othersSarah


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi Sarah!!How did it go? It's my period too so I've been CRAVING sugar!!My dietician was great - I've got a leaflet with stuff I can and can't have. She said I should try a low fibre diet. It's great!! She went through stuff I've had problems with, asked me questions and seems to think this is going to be good for my pain especially


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

For me, I don;t drink pure milk.. but milk products are fine... red meat I never ate so I don't know... Hamburgers are fine though. I eat whole wheat spaghetti and bread and they seem to be ok.


----------



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

trying to become vegan...seemes to be working really well. You get lots of fiber which is really good.







Giving up everything but there is so much out there too!+panda+


----------



## ABustedWatch (Mar 19, 2004)

I gave up on dairy (for now, I'll try during the summer so I can deal with the effects out of school), onions, and spicy stuff.After I quit dairy, as soon as the next day I felt great. Like a new man. Then when I had a grilled chicken sandwich over at Denny's with a friend, I suffered from bloating during that evening, so the only connection I could make were onions. Now, there are times when I feel great and the symptoms are fewer, although sometimes they can happen during the late evening from nowhere.I also try not to get nervous about it, as I notice that my symtoms are sometimes caused by that. I was surprised at how better I feel if I imagine myself in the privacy of my room. I relax and my symtpoms pretty much go. Not all the time though


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

ive been off loads of foods for over a year now, although i think my issue is food intolerances not IBS but always heard dairy and red meats were thw worst!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I have recently given up Wheat- just to see if i feel better. Its killing me. But im getting there. I love bread.


----------



## Cinna (Apr 23, 2004)

Well, I'm a vegetarien, uhm.. right now, I'm actually on a strict bland diet. It sucks, when you see other people eating whatever they want.


----------



## Tamera (Apr 18, 2004)

I did give up dairy and beef but sometimes I can't help it. So I wouldn't say I have given up anything but I just cut down on them. I try not to eat too much fried foods but it's hard because sometimes your friends or family are eating it so u want to too.


----------



## austinite (May 17, 2004)

The hardest thing I have had to give up was soda.I used to drink gallons of it. But once I figured out that it was one of the main culprits I stopped drinking it altogether. That was about 7 years ago. It was so hard at first but now I dont even crave it, in fact it doesnt even appeal to me at all anymore. I have also given up milk but I was never a big milk guy anyway so it hasnt been too hard. I have tried, but cant give up ice cream, so I do the next best thing and take a dairy digestive supplement before I eat ice cream and that helps most of the time.I am still in the process of figuring out what I can and cannot eat (as are we all).It can be so difficult though.


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

I had to give up Icecream,Yogurt,Pudding,cake..All the good stuff...All soda...no juice...no nothing..just water....Etc etc etc..


----------



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

I have given up all Dairy, Beef, corn for the most part, Chocolate, white bread, eggs, soy, and many other things. I have been completely clean of chocolate for over five years, and I notice a huge difference. Before I went off it I felt sick everyday, and it didn't matter what I ate, but as soon as I went off it I started to feel a ton better. It was hard for the first month, but then I didn't crave it anymore, and now I don't even like the smell of it. As for Dairy I have replace milk with almond milk, I don't get any side effects from this like I did when I tried rice milk, but it also has calcium because of the almonds.


----------



## kocanez (Jun 22, 2004)

i base my meals around soluble fiber, try not to eat anything too high in fiber ( i have gastroparesis/delayed stomach emptying), always take lactaid with dairy products, and avoid pure milk. also no gum or carbonated beverages(causes me to swallow air and makes big air pockets in the stomach...ugh). also have found out i am allergic to all legumes, including soy. makes it tough, since i am a lactose-intolerant vegetarian... basically, i live off simple grains and cheese for protein (most days its cream of wheat or toast for breakfast, and grilled cheese, mac and cheese, or pasta with cooked veggies for lunch/dinner. also crackers, toast, and bananas as snacks...i also used to enjoy eating out with friends 3/4 days out of the week..pizza, indian, chinese, etc etc---but my body cant handle that any more, and im never hungry anyways cuz of the gp. also, since i can only eat small amounts and usu feel sick after a meal, it doesnt seem worth it to go out







)


----------



## Laura_9 (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey guys, This is the first I heard about wheat being detrimental to people with IBS (I assumed it was good with all the fibre) Does anyone know if you can make wheat less bread???


----------



## cshortee2002 (Aug 15, 2004)

i was diagnosed last week with IBS and have been suffering for almost three years. the day i had a name for what was making me soo sick and in the bathroom all the time i went striaght to the book store to see if there was anything to help me alitle more understand, i found two great books both by the author Heather Van Vorous the first book she wrote is called Eating for IBS Great book and cookbook tells you everything about IBS trigger food and how to eat foods you want just in different orders. and the second one is The first year IBS, she explains everything about IBS, diet, medications, and alternative treatments, it is my new bible. Heather(the author) also has IBS. you can get the books at the book store or her web site www....com


----------



## luvslegal (May 14, 2004)

well, i do eat almost everything. but i try to think about making it as easy for my digestive system. for example, i do eat white flower. but now, i eat it in small portions a few times a day. and i try to eat vegtables, but i won't go near broccoli or cauliflower. . . i have a small snack at night, because if i eat a lot, i end up with gas in the morning and uncomfortable all day. i occasionally eat meat for the iron, maybe twice a week max. i guess my point is: know yourself and then follow what you know is right.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yup, eating for ibs is the bible and i already posted the link on this thread







Wheat can make you bloat, i believe. Its not bad for just IBSers per se- but i think its generally not all that good for anyone.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i have a low fibre diet and it works wonders! no wholemeal bread, brown rice etc


----------



## eva (Aug 16, 2004)

I've been trying four or five diets so far, but the ones that has worked most is those without pasta, wheat, fat food, milk and sugar. Its kind of hard to keep up with the diets and I often have trouble to handle my situation. Have any of you managed to accept this disease? Ive on a lot of medications, and recently I started with a pill thats simular to prozac. Do you know any good books to read? I live in Sweden and the knowledge about IBS isnt very good here.


----------



## jjsobey (Oct 15, 2004)

I think one of the most difficult things about dealing with IBS is that what works for many people doesn't work for everyone. When I was first diagnosed I ran out and got every book I could find but I didn't feel like I could relate to any of them. Personally I've had to give up all fruits, vegetables, meat, dairy, and grains. I drink only water and limit my diet to all natural, organic products. It has definitly been an adjustment, especially for my husband, but we do eat a lot healthier now. My diet consists of alot of soy based products, eggs, mild fish, pasta, and chicken. It's still hard at times but compared to my old diet of Boost and rice its definitly improving.


----------



## Rosanna Thomas (Oct 13, 2004)

I, personally, have given up all dairy, egg yolks (but still have egg whites), caffeine, alcohol, chocolate in whole form (but still have cocoa powder), fried foods, and oil (except I still use extra virgin olive oil and canola oil). I have substituted a lot of these items with more soy (in soymilk, soy cheddar, soy swiss and soy mozzerella cheese, Nayonaise (which is mayo without dairy and eggs made with soy instead)-- found at Fred Meyer's specialty dept.), soy nuts, rice milk, brown and white rice, potatoes, organic all purpose flour, Nucoa (non-dairy butter), organic fruits and vegetables (although I never start a meal with fruits and veggies-- I believe for IBS sufferers the best thing you can do is start a meal with solubale fiber by way of metamucil or citrucel or starting with rice, pasta or potatoes)sourdough and french bread (but no whole wheat, whole grain, or white bread). I have limited myslef to no more than 5 bites of red meat when served with a meal. I have increased my tuna, halibut, salmon, and shrimp intake. I've also tolerated pasta and chicken quite well. I also try to get between 2-4 (16oz each) bottles of water a day in. It has been almost 3 weeks since sticking to these guidlines and I went from diarreah over the last 6 weeks to normal bowel movements once a day for the last 2 days! I hope this info helps. Like mentioned in previous responses everyone is individual. What has helped me may not be the same for you, just try to not let the fear of trying to re-introduce some foods into your diet get you more stressed out and start slow.


----------



## Rosanna Thomas (Oct 13, 2004)

Soemthing that might help if you live near a Fred Meyer is their specialty selection. If you can tolerate soy they have soy based yogurt, sour cream, cream cheese, ice cream and milk-- all soy based, no dairy, no lactose. If soy is a problem try Rice milk and rice products. Bob's Red Mill has cookbooks and items that are wheat and gluten free if that is an issue. From all of my research the common thread is if you have been tested for Celiac and it came back negative IBS sufferers can still have wheat and gluten. But, limit whole wheat and too much gluten. Sugar is sometimes tolerated, but easier if it is brown sugar and not refined white or powdered sugar. Eliminating a form of food altogether without substituting a vitiman or other food source with those beneficial vitimans or nutrients can lead to other abnormalties so be careful. Try to get your colon cleaned out (which isn't usually a problem for IBS-diarreah sufferers) and then gradually re-introduce one thing at a time to figure out what triggers your specific flare up. Keeping a food diary has been helpful for me. I log down the times of symptoms, when I eat food, what I eat and if there were any side effects. Like another one of the responses found Heather's site helpful. I love to cook. I am starting up at the Culinary Institute here in Oregon and I just refuse to give up all the ingredients that can make up a good meal! I am trying to stay positive and focused. I am seeking the help of a psychologist, I am trying new PCP family doctors until I get one that is willing to address the medical side of IBS sufferers, and I am seeing a dietician on the 27th of this month. I make a lot of home made food so I can be sure of what is going into the product. If you love bread see if sourdough or french bread are tolerated. Also, if you cook try banana, applesauc and zucchini breads. I don't want to sound like this hasn't effected me, because it has. I love chocolate and giving that up has probably been the hardest for me, but I still use cocoa for that choc. boost in flavor. Keep trying new things and don't let this beat you!


----------



## Laura_9 (Jul 11, 2004)

I also think that soy products are great! They taste a little funny at first, but after you stop thinking about what they are supposed to taste like, and just appreciate them for their actual taste, it's all good. I find the worst thing for my IBS is anything high in fat, I eat anything greasy or fried and it just kills me... I still eat a lot of fruit and vegetables, but try not too on an empty stomache... I also love Eating for IBS there's so many great recipes!Laura


----------



## FastLane (Dec 9, 2003)

I have been told since I was diagnosed with IBS that fiber was my friend. And I have IBS-C with D attacks and I have found that I do a lot better when I'm eating fiber than when I'm not. So why would wheat be bad then? I used to live off of whole wheat pasta. It is only because of the soluble fiber? Does anyone else find fiber and wheat helpful?


----------



## FastLane (Dec 9, 2003)

Also, I'm lactose intolerant and so I never practically never eat dairy. But my three favorite non dairy substitutes are Amy's Organic Soy Mac and Chesse (not like cheese really, but will curb a craving), Soy Dream Little Dreamer Soy Ice Cream Sandwich bars, and pretty much any of the non-dairy ice creams either the soy or rice based kinds. I would agree with Laura that you need to not think of them as replacements when you first have them. They are not ice cream, but they are good and sweet.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

> quote: Wheat can make you bloat, i believe. Its not bad for just IBSers per se- but i think its generally not all that good for anyone.


It is not the wheat itself, but the bacteria and mold on the wheat that makes it bad. You wouldn't believe some of the stuff they make into food. I worked at a cannery one summer when in HS and what they threw in the soup I would have thrown in the garbage.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I thought it was gluten that caused that?


----------



## missytoe18 (Nov 22, 2004)

My main drink used to be soft drinks...but now I have almost completely given them up for my stomach's sake. I have also cut back on almost all dairy foods and red meat.


----------

